# τον πιάσανε κότσο, πιάστηκε κότσος = they took him for a ride, he was taken for a ride



## nickel (Mar 2, 2011)

*τον πιάσανε κότσο / τον πιάσανε Κώτσο, πιάστηκε κότσος / Κώτσος = they took him for a ride, he was taken for a ride*

Για την προέλευση της έκφρασης «τον έπιασαν κότσο» ή «πιάστηκε κότσος», είχε γίνει αρκετή συζήτηση σε νήμα του Σαραντάκου, όπου τα είπαν όλα ή σχεδόν όλα.

Ο συνονόματος κατέθεσε ότι «Mέχρι πρόσφατα, όλοι την έγραφαν με ωμέγα τη λέξη και φαντάζομαι ότι την φαντάζονταν μέσα στο μυαλό τους ότι προέρχεται από τον Κώτσο, τον χωριάτη, τον αγαθιάρη. Για εξήγηση της φράσης, η μόνη που έχω δει να προσφέρεται, από τον (έτσι κι αλλιώς όχι πολύ έγκυρο) Ζάχο [_Λεξικό της πιάτσας_], είναι ότι προέρχεται από το παιχνίδι κότσια, όπου ο χαμένος, ο κότσος, τρώει ξύλο με τη λουρίδα. Δεν έχω παίξει ποτέ κότσια κι έτσι δεν ξέρω αν όντως ο χαμένος λέγεται κότσος στο παιχνίδι αυτό».

Δικαίως θυμώνει που ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ εντάσσουν τη φράση στο λήμμα _κότσος_ (των μαλλιών) χωρίς να καταδεχτούν να εξηγήσουν πώς συνδέονται αυτά μεταξύ τους. 

Ο Μπουκανιέρος καταθέτει τις δικές του υποψίες:
«Σε μια σχετικά πρόσφατη διαφήμιση είδα την παραλλαγή “σε πιάσανε Αλέκο”, που (πέρα από ένα ακόμα καρφί στην απαξίωση των Αλέκων) δείχνει ότι με (κάποιο) όνομα την καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος την έκφραση. Αυτό δε σημαίνει, απαραίτητα, ότι το Κώτσος είναι ετυμολογικά σωστό. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι η διόρθωση “κότσος” είναι λαθολογική. Ότι κάποιος εξυπνάκιας αποφάσισε ν’ ανακαλύψει ότι το λέμε στραβά, βρήκε κάποια λύση τραβηγμένη απ’ τα μαλλιά (ή απ’ τον κότσο) και, όπως πάντα, βρήκε πρόθυμους οπαδούς, που θέλουν να φανούν εξυπνότεροι από το διπλανό τους…»​
Στο _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_ διαβάζω:
*τον πιάσανε κώτσο:* Τον κορόιδεψαν, έπεσε θύμα απάτης. Κατά μία εξήγηση, από το παιχνίδι κότσια, όπου ο χαμένος, ο κότσος, τρώει ξύλο με τη λουρίδα. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ούτε για την προέλευση της φρ. ούτε για την ετυμολογία της λέξης.
_Αδερφάκι μου, άμα δεν είσαι άντρας περπατημένος στο μαχαλά, να δεις τι κοροϊδιλίκι πάει πέρα-δώθε, στο σούρτα-φέρτα στην κενωνία, πέφτεις κανονικά και πιάνεσαι κώτσος..._ [Ν. Τσιφόρος, _Παραμύθια πίσω από τα κάγκελα_, σ. 199]​
Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κότσος στα κότσια, νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αγαθιάρης _Κώτσος_ στην έκφραση, αλλά, όταν δεν έχουμε βεβαιότητα για την προέλευση, όταν τα λεξικά επιλέγουν αυτή την ορθογραφία και όταν στο διαδίκτυο οι περισσότεροι πια επιλέγουν την απλούστερη γραφή, θα προτιμήσουμε κι εμείς το απλοποιημένο _*κότσος*_.

Το πιο απολαυστικό είναι το κόλπο του Σαραντάκου στο _Αλφαβητάρι_: Γράφει _*τον πιάσανε κώτσο*_, αλλά βάζει το λήμμα εκεί που θα έβαζε τον *κότσο*! Το έψαξα στο *κώτσο* και δεν το βρήκα. Αλλά δεν με έπιασε κότσο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2011)

Ωραία που τα παρουσιάζεις και το λάθος της σελιδοποίησης το κάνεις εσκεμμένο κόλπο, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 3, 2011)

Προσθέτω τα he's been conned και he was taken for a fool και το he was led up the garden path. 

Επίσης στην ενεργητική φωνή υπάρχει το pull a fast one. When someone pulls a fast one on you σημαίνει ότι σε πιάνει κώτσο/κότσο.


----------

